# Surge is hard to come by sometimes.



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## chessguy (Jun 23, 2017)

How do you take a screen shot on an Android phone in Uber?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

I did a google search on just screen shots and found this one comment..
_Samsung devices require you to press the Power + Home buttons._

I don't think it is different 'in Uber' but you may wish to check via google search for your phone.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Umm...home button and power button....Works on my Android.


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Power button and volume button down at same time for me


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Power & home button


----------

